# Is there anybody who could help me placing a US order?



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello!

I'v been looking for Mr Naka's Bonsai Techniques I & II for a long time, and I see that Dallas Bonsai have this for a great price, and it's even signed  Problem is, they don't ship outside US, and well... Norways kinda outside 

So, my bold question is this. Is there anybody would could place this order for me, have the thing shipped to you and then forwarded to me? I know this is asking a lot, and I don't expect any positiv feedback, But this is kinda the bible on bonsai, so it's worth the nagging 

I would pay using Paypal before anybody would place the order, and I'm willing to give a economic compensation for your time.

If anybody else is interested in this book, this is the webpage: http://www.dallasbonsai.com/store/bonsai_books_english.html

I have sent them a mail asking if they can make an expection, but I tried this once already and that didn't work out...


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I really don't have a problem helping you out. Send me a private message so we can work out the details. I have never shipped overseas before. What would be your prefered shipping company?


----------

